# Stavba, inštalácie a iné stavebné záležitosti



## staso (May 23, 2010)

Toto vlakno sa ma venovat stavbe, instalacii predmetov v dome a byte a celkovo stavebnym veciam.


----------



## staso (May 23, 2010)

Snad to nebude brane negativne, no ak mam nejaku otazku ohladom stavby nemam sa to vlastne kde pytat, tak preto mi pride toto vlakno ako potrebne. 
Moja otazka je ci niekto instaloval na umyvadlovu skrinku kamen(mramor). Ake s tym ma skusenosti, koho vyuzil a kolko ho to stalo. 
Nasiel som zatial dve kamenarstva v Zdobe a na Jarmocnej. Tu by som chcel instalovat bateriu riadne do dosky a nie zo steny a umyvadlo by som chcel pod doskou(mramorom). Ak niekto uz take nieco robil nech mi prosim napise nieco k tomu. 
Z ameriky som bol na take riesenie zvyknuty, no tu som to videl pomenej myslim, ze som sa s tym stretol v nejakych podnikoch, no nepatam si uz kde som take nieco videl. 
Dufam, ze budem mat v skrinke dost miesta, aby sa tam aj nieco zmestilo, ked tam pojde umyvadlo a sifon, no mozno budem musiet kupit inu, kedze pri tejto sa pocita s umiestnenim na doske. Je to Godmorgon od Ikei.


----------



## E499.3056 (Aug 23, 2007)

Toto je podla mna skor tema pre off-topic, pripadne to je lepsie riesit v celoslovenskych temach.


----------



## sheri555 (Oct 4, 2021)

staso said:


> Snad to nebude brane negativne, no ak mam nejaku otazku ohladom stavby nemam sa to vlastne kde pytat, tak preto mi pride toto vlakno ako potrebne.
> Moja otazka je ci niekto instaloval na umyvadlovu skrinku kamen(mramor). Ake s tym ma skusenosti, koho vyuzil a kolko ho to stalo.
> Nasiel som zatial dve kamenarstva v Zdobe a na Jarmocnej. Tu by som chcel instalovat bateriu riadne do dosky a nie zo steny a umyvadlo by som chcel pod doskou(mramorom). Ak niekto uz take nieco robil nech mi prosim napise nieco k tomu.
> Z ameriky som bol na take riesenie zvyknuty, no tu som to videl pomenej myslim, ze som sa s tym stretol v nejakych podnikoch, no nepatam si uz kde som take nieco videl.
> Dufam, ze budem mat v skrinke dost miesta, aby sa tam aj nieco zmestilo, ked tam pojde umyvadlo a sifon, no mozno budem musiet kupit inu, kedze pri tejto sa pocita s umiestnenim na doske. Je to Godmorgon od Ikei.


a kamenarstva na juznej triede?


----------



## staso (May 23, 2010)

@E499 
ano, len v offtopicu mas kopec veci a toto je konkretne nieco tykajuce sa fora a to stavieb. Predtym tu chlapci riesili vysku dveri, umiestnenie stupaciek v byte a tak mohlo by to byt zivotaschopne vlakno. Ak to teda nie je v rozpore s pravidlami tak by som ho poprosil nechat. Pochopim, ak vymazes. 
@sheri555 
To na Jarmocnej je po ceste na Juznu Triedu ine nepoznam. Mozno su nejake v okoli cintorina?


----------



## sheri555 (Oct 4, 2021)

staso said:


> @E499
> ano, len v offtopicu mas kopec veci a toto je konkretne nieco tykajuce sa fora a to stavieb. Predtym tu chlapci riesili vysku dveri, umiestnenie stupaciek v byte a tak mohlo by to byt zivotaschopne vlakno. Ak to teda nie je v rozpore s pravidlami tak by som ho poprosil nechat. Pochopim, ak vymazes.
> @sheri555
> To na Jarmocnej je po ceste na Juznu Triedu ine nepoznam. Mozno su nejake v okoli cintorina?


jedno je za toyotou a druhe je na juznej triede ako odbacas na cintorin


----------



## staso (May 23, 2010)

Diky Sheri, nasiel som to. Nasiel som aj tohto pana. Vo vnutri CNC stroj, presviedcal ma na technicky kamen ci co je to, no zatial som skor za kamen prirodny. Som v tomto zatial velky amater, tak sa ospravedlnujem za tie nazvy. Na juznej triede som nakoniec videl min. 4ri kamenarstva, nejake sa predpokladam specializuju len na nahrobne kamene. 
Pan mi vravel, ze riesia linky a umyvadla bezne, takze zjavne vela ludi si priplati. 
Na stranke ma nejake pekne vytvory, take nieco som mal na mysli.




__





Kúpelne | Pracovné dosky Košice


Spracovanie prírodného a umelého kameňa



www.pracovnedosky-kosice.sk




Mozno by som chcel kombinaciu. Jedno umyvadlo zapustene a jedno na vrchu dosky. To na vrchu je ovela lacnejsie, kedze vytvorenie otvoru pre umyvadlo a opracovanie samotne stoji okolo 150 eur. Tuto sumu mi povedali viaceri. 

Vela firiem uz navysovalo, no niektori este len idu alebo dlho nenavysovali, takze odporucam objednavat cim skor. 
1veho aprila  som konfiguroval linku Ikea a stala nieco cez 1200 eur. Aky to bol sok, ked ta ista linka stala 25teho cez 1400 eur. Nepamatam si kolko presne stala predtym, no vyzera to na min. 150 eur rozdiel pri cene 1200 eur skor okolo 200 co sa blizi k 20tim percentam behom ani nie mesiaca! To predtym udajne uz dva krat zdrazovali. Nenormalne.


----------



## michael89 (Jul 21, 2010)

Máte niekto vypočítané, čo sa pri ohreve vody oplatí viac?

Mám 80l zásobník vody, ktorá je ohrievaná plynovým kotlom. Čo sa podľa vás oplatí finančne viac:

Nechať ohrev v prevádzke 24h denne s tým, že teplota v zásobníku ostane konštantná, alebo nastaviť ohrev na čas napr. 6-22h s tým, že na zohriatie vychladenej vody sa spotrebuje viac energie?

Rovnako ma zaujíma, na akú teplotu máte nastavené vaše zásobníky. Vďaka!


----------



## aquila (Jul 7, 2007)

pri 80l zasobniku je to podla mna jedno. tym duplom, ked je to na plyn. tie rozdiely budes mat temer ziadne. my mame na chate 80l zasobnik, ktory je vyhrievany elektrinou, cize ta "najdrahsia" varianta a nejako to ozaj nema zmysel. co sa tyka strat na zahrievanie vody, ber to ako zisky na vykurovanie domu. teda hej v lete je to skor minus, ale 10 mesiacov z roka to je v pohode. cize neries .. 

teplota podla toho ako chce drahsia polovicka  zrovna na tej chate mame teplotu na 40 stupnov, ale doma som musel dat na 50 stupnov  

plus ked to nepouzivas moc casto, tak raz do tyzdna je program legionela na 60-70 stupnov. nicmenej, ked pouzivas pravidelne, tak je to zbytocne.


----------



## R1S0 (Nov 12, 2007)

ked sme mali plynovy, drzali sme to nonstop... je to rovnako ako aj pri kureni radiatormi, ze by to malo byt uspornejsie ako nechat padnut a potom ohrievat.... teraz sme menili za elektricky, a tam je to "smart".... ucilo sa to tyzden, a teplejsiu vodu ohrieva v cas, ked jej spotreba bola vacsia...


----------



## alien (May 2, 2005)

Nepoznate niekto stavebnu firmu posobiacu v BA, co by vedela komplexne poriesit toto? Presun vonkajsich existujucich stavebnych otvorov v rodinnom dome (francuzke okna). Cize statika, stavebny urad, demontaz okien/dveri, vyrezanie novych otvorov (je to betonovy monolit, este neviem ako co s prekladmi, ako tam je urobeny veniec atd.). Zamurovanie, zateplenie, osadenie povodnych okien... Najlepsie jedna firma nech to urobi komplexne, nech neriesim kazdu cinnost s niekym inym (statik, buracia firma, murari, oknari...)


----------

